# The Hobbit From Legos



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 22, 2021)

Someone with far greater creativity and patience -- not to mention money! -- than I have, made a series of vignettes illustrating The Hobbit:





You can see the entire series (43 of them!) here:









The Hobbit


‘The Hobbit’ retold in over 40 vignettes




www.flickr.com


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 26, 2021)

And here's _a _hobbit from Legos!


----------



## Barliman (Jan 26, 2021)

I came across this one in the Tolkien group on MeWe






Looks like SES was posting it at the same time I was.
Oh well, can't have too many hobbits LOL


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Jan 27, 2021)

Things are definitely getting out of hand:


----------



## Ithilethiel (Aug 27, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> And here's _a _hobbit from Legos!
> 
> View attachment 8919


Lol I read it too fast and thought you wrote, Legalos SeS...the mask too! 😆


----------



## HALETH✒🗡 (Apr 16, 2022)




----------

